# New Holland Self propelled haybine good/bad



## hay man (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking to up grade haybine. Would like to go from a NH 499 center pivot to a NH self propelled. looking at 2550, Hw320 with 16 ft sickle or a Hw340 with sickle or disc cutter. I am in central MI cutting alfalfa/grass mixed hay. Are these machines good on steep hills. Also how do these compare to pull type of the same size as far as acres cut per hr/day. THK.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm on my second year with a HW340 diskbine. So far Ilike it very much. I previously had a HW325 sickle machine. Although the 325 was newer with a very nice cab and suspended ride, it was very much underpowered.It was pretty much useless in heavy cane and even good alfalfa was a big load for it. Now about the 340 disk: The 340 will run circles around the 325. It's really got lots of power and I bet I can go through the same crop twice the speed and actually condition the crop. The cab isn't quite as nice and the ride isn't as smooth but even so I would never go back to the 325. They both use a lot of fuel but with the 340 at least you get something done with your fuel use.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We've owned a 2550 and two HW320's in years past. All good machines. The 2200 series sickle head on the older machines needs an update on the sickle drive if I recall correctly. Anything newer than the 2550 is loaded with electronics.	Our current mower is an HW325, and the previous post is right on about the 325. The SP series header works well, but the tractor unit has too high a cost to operate, IMO.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't count out other brands like Massey.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

hay man said:


> Looking to up grade haybine. Would like to go from a NH 499 center pivot to a NH self propelled. looking at 2550, Hw320 with 16 ft sickle or a Hw340 with sickle or disc cutter. I am in central MI cutting alfalfa/grass mixed hay. Are these machines good on steep hills. Also how do these compare to pull type of the same size as far as acres cut per hr/day. THK.


Don't know what you mean by "steep" as that is pretty relative but I bought a 14' 2550 last year and have not had anything it wouldn't go up and down on but I'm sure it won't out perform a tractor in real steep grade.

i used to run a JD 7200 on a Gehl 2412 at 7.5 to 9 mph and with this self propelled which is a little over 2' wider and runing it average 5.5 mph I can do about the same acres per hour on the smaller/shorter sized fields.

If you want anymore info just ask


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Don't count out other brands like Massey.


The new Massey Agco units are a very well built machine.
How much are you looking to spend as i'd say an older hesston such as a 9260 or 9265 are a far superior machine in all aspects then the NH.
Little more money but they'll do a way better job.
We have a 9260 with a 15.5' discbine header with the 4 steel rollers and we can average about 15 acres an hour cutting on it.
Same thing as the NH its pretty thirsty but fuels a small price to pay with the conditioning job it does, we cut 3.25-3.5 ton an acre timothy and 3 ton an acre mixed hay at 8-10 mph and have no problem drying it down enough to double compress in 2.5 days.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Like was stated steep in reference to hills is sorta relative, but I would steer away from construction type tires, as they are too hard to get good traction. It sorta seems counter intuitive but our old 1499NH will go up hills that the 340/345 etc will only dream of, been there, done that. And that 1499 has MUCH smaller tires on it.....

Rodney


----------



## hay man (Oct 21, 2009)

Hills are up to 30% grade. A stacked wagon 5 high small bales will slide off a flat wagon.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

hay man said:


> Hills are up to 30% grade. A stacked wagon 5 high small bales will slide off a flat wagon.


As stated, get the bar type tires as opposed to turf tires and I don't see where you would have any problems


----------

